

Show HN: One App to read them all - unstop01
http://one.hackplan.com/

======
unstop01
I've got 10 promo codes to giveaway:

EXWYARXPNRYE 3HJJN7W7TM96 XHRLXW4HYRN7 H9JAKF37HRAE M6P6RENNRWHA

RWMWWFPY6WYX PWLHPK7LWTW3 WXP67EK9L9L4 4N6FHY4YP3FM 779AJWKLHR3P

Please leave a comment if you used one.

~~~
osxrand
Nice and clean. I'd love it if when I clicked on HN comments that the list of
stories would slide to the left and I'd have the comments to read without
leaving this app.

On initially opening, it took 4 tries to load the HN stories. Kept showing me
the ! At the bottom, which I thought would let me know what was wrong but
instead was a refresh button. Which works, however a mouse over with a simple
error message may be great as well. (Actually I guess I was impatient, it does
do a mouse over; Sync Error)

Clean, uncluttered and minimalistic while providing a quo k glance at top
articles. Overall I like it :)

------
djyde
H9JAKF37HRAE used, thansk :P

